# Barcode Problem. Code128



## gordonk (20. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Code 128.
Auch nach mehreren Tutorials krieg ich ihn nicht lesbar. Das Start und Stopzeichen sowie die Zahl für die Checksum sollten richtig sein, trotzdem kann das Lesegerät den Code nicht erkennen. Mit dem Code 39 funktioniert alles einwandfrei, dieser kommt für uns aber leider nicht in Frage 
Vielleicht hat da einer mehr Erfahrugen.


----------

